# ως εκ τούτου



## JHRoss (May 8, 2017)

Γεια και πάλι στην παρέα! Πώς λέμε στην αγγλική "Ως εκ τούτου" ; Ή πιο συγκεκριμένα "Ως εξ όλων των προαναφερομένων" μιας και στα ελληνικά είναι ισοδύναμες εκφράσεις (δεν υπάρχει δηλαδή "Ως εκ τούτων" )


----------



## Themis (May 9, 2017)

"Ως εκ τούτου" - as a consequence / as a result / it follows that / therefore / hence ...
"Ως εξ όλων των προαναφερομένων" - [όχι ότι αλλάζει τίποτα, αλλά τέλος πάντων] - it follows from the above / as a result of all this


----------



## Neikos (May 9, 2017)

Κι ένα πιο σπάνιο :

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...y-επομένως-συνεπώς-ως-εκ-τούτου-κατά-συνέπεια


----------



## m_a_a_ (May 9, 2017)

‘On the farm diesel and silage wrap will rise and _*consequently*_ the farmers margin of profit will be cut.’

‘there was no breach of the rules; _*accordingly*_, there will be no disciplinary inquiry’
[αν και η συνηθέστερη σημασία του είναι άλλη...]

Κι ένα λόγιο:
‘Why now is there talk of forcing us to pay for the use of what is ours by right, _*thus*_ increasing the cost of living?’


----------



## JHRoss (May 11, 2017)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά!


----------

